#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΙΚΑ: Κωδικός ειδικότητας ικα

## pan.f.os

Καλημέρα, είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός τ.ε., θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε ποιον κωδικό ειδικότητας κατατάσσομαι και με ποιό κ.π.κ.?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

